# Arrived at Frenchmans Cove



## jimf41 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday and I've noticed a lot of improvements. The green fencing separating the area where the next pool is going to be positioned is gone. They landscaped the area with some nice flowering shrubs and grass. It looks very nice. The Sunset Grille has some new decor with wood beams on the ceiling. All the lounge chairs now have cushioned head rests, even the ones on the beach. Landscaping throughout the resort is much improved and the place generally has a clean fresh look to it.

The rooms, at least ours , are spotless as us usual and they have obviously gone through a "Soft" refurb which is surprising since Tortola is only four years old. New paint, new furniture and it looks like the kitchen cabinets have been resurfaced. 

We spent the last two weeks at the Ritz in Redhook and this is a great change. The rooms aren't nearly as big or plush but boy did I miss those sunsets. Just about any room here has a million dollar view. The best place to see them though is right at the waters edge with a nice glass of wine.

Any questions just ask.


----------



## amanda14 (Feb 9, 2014)

Having stayed at both, I like the Timeshare better than the Ritz.  I actually like the beach better also.


----------



## rgrisard (Feb 9, 2014)

What is the best time to go during gold season?   Couple of times I went during late may/early June it rained most of the week.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Jim, thanks for posting.  We will be down there for the first time in late April. Staying at Westin St John for a week and then FC for two nights. A couple of questions:

1. What are the options for getting from the airport to FC? We will take the Westin ferry from St John to the airport and then need to get to FC.

2. We requested a high floor at FC but no particular building. Is that the best way to approach it or would you suggest requesting specific buildings as well?

We appreciate your insights.  Have a great time.

Mike


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 9, 2014)

mjm1 said:


> Jim, thanks for posting.  We will be down there for the first time in late April. Staying at Westin St John for a week and then FC for two nights. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What are the options for getting from the airport to FC? We will take the Westin ferry from St John to the airport and then need to get to FC.
> 
> ...



Mike,

Why don't you just go from St. John directly to Red Hook? Why go all the way back to the Saint Thomas Airport.

I would take a cab from Red Hook back to FC.  Its only about a 10 minute trip and overall less time consuming than going from St. John all the way back to the St. Thomas airport.

FT


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 9, 2014)

mjm1 said:


> Jim, thanks for posting.  We will be down there for the first time in late April. Staying at Westin St John for a week and then FC for two nights. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What are the options for getting from the airport to FC? We will take the Westin ferry from St John to the airport and then need to get to FC.
> 
> ...



If your trading in their going to offer you Crown or St John. St John is better but you really need to get as high a floor as possible in any bldg. Jost Van Dyke and Tortola have good views from any floor.

As far as going from St John to St Thomas take FT's advice. I would only add the from Redhook to FC it's going to be longer than 10 minutes. More like 25 as the road is in serious disrepair and parts are 1 lane only with nobody directing traffic.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Jim and FT.  We are using DC points for the two night stay.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 10, 2014)

Today we went into Charlotte Amalie so Suzan could pick up something small for my DIL. I went to the Amlalie Cafe Bar. She returns with what I thought was an airplane propeller wrapped in cardboard from a discarded box. I asked her what it was and all she would say is "art". I have know idea how we are going to get this thing on the airplane or even that they will take it. I'm afraid to look at my Visa balance so I'll just have another G&T and take a nap.

On the plus side we had lunch at the Amalie Cafe and the food was excellent as always. It's in Palm Passage if any of you get down here. 

Time to get a couple of lounge chairs and pull them down to the waters edge for the sunset.

It's not easy being retired. I have to do this stuff every day with no letup. Not everyone can handle the constant pressure.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 10, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> Time to get a couple of lounge chairs and pull them down to the waters edge for the sunset.
> 
> It's not easy being retired. I have to do this stuff every day with no letup. Not everyone can handle the constant pressure.



Feeling so sorry for you! What a tough life, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Janette (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice to be on property with Jim. We really enjoy the high floors in St. John.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 10, 2014)

Almost afraid to ask what body parts are in the lower left of your pic... almost!! :whoopie:


----------



## Janette (Feb 11, 2014)

Knees. Couldn't see when I posted this.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 11, 2014)

Janette said:


> Knees. Couldn't see when I posted this.



Ahhh Knees.....and to think I was getting all excited for jimf41 for being on property with you.


----------



## Janette (Feb 11, 2014)

The scenery is good at FC but he and my hubby both have wives to help make sure it is the right scenery.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello Jim. We'll be traveling to MFC in a few weeks and want to request the Tortola building. I know the Tortola building units face two different ways. One faces towards Charlotte Amalie and the other faces the Marriott Hotel. I'd like to stay in the Charlotte Amalie facing units. Is there a particular way you request these units besides saying the Charlotte Amalie facing side?


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 21, 2014)

I give them the exact room #'s I want. On the Charlotte Amalie side the corner rooms are 326,336,346 and 356. I'll look today and see where the last one is and get back to you. All the owners seem to be requesting this bldg.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, the room numbers in Tortola are 3 digits. The first is the bldg #3, The second is the floor and the third is the room. There are two rooms on each floor facing the pool area, 1 and 2. Rooms 3,4,5,6 are all facing the harbor. If you get room 3 you'll have a corner room with a view of the pool and the harbor. There are six floors but only two rooms on floor 1 and four rooms on the 6th floor. All other floors have 6 rooms each.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 21, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> Ok, the room numbers in Tortola are 3 digits. The first is the bldg #3, The second is the floor and the third is the room. There are two rooms on each floor facing the pool area, 1 and 2. Rooms 3,4,5,6 are all facing the harbor. If you get room 3 you'll have a corner room with a view of the pool and the harbor. There are six floors but only two rooms on floor 1 and four rooms on the 6th floor. All other floors have 6 rooms each.



That's good info. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 27, 2015)

jimf41 said:


> Ok, the room numbers in Tortola are 3 digits. The first is the bldg #3, The second is the floor and the third is the room. There are two rooms on each floor facing the pool area, 1 and 2. Rooms 3,4,5,6 are all facing the harbor. If you get room 3 you'll have a corner room with a view of the pool and the harbor. There are six floors but only two rooms on floor 1 and four rooms on the 6th floor. All other floors have 6 rooms each.



Jim, based on this, would you say room 353 is the best room?


----------



## rpluskota (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey all,

I have been reading all these posts on MFC as we are going near the end of March.  I understand you want to request a high floor but what would be the best buildings to request with three kids.  Our youngest is only 1.5 years old. Thanks!!


----------



## Fairwinds (Feb 28, 2015)

rpluskota said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have been reading all these posts on MFC as we are going near the end of March.  I understand you want to request a high floor but what would be the best buildings to request with three kids.  Our youngest is only 1.5 years old. Thanks!!



Resort is on a steep hillside which is good for views but requires elevator rides or lengthy stairs to move from one level to the next. Virgin Gorda (Bldg D on the resort map) will be closer to the elevator to the beach area than will Jost Van Dyke or Tortola buildings. So if carrying the kid gear you may prefer Virgin Gorda. On the other hand if you don't mind stairs there are wooden stairwells adjacent to Jost and Tortola leading to beach area. We prefer the stairs because the elevators can be hot/slow/crowded but don't have small children. St. John and Crown buildings will involve an additional elevator ride because of is highest position on the hill. Also I don't like St. John or Crown because of proximity to the grill areas (we grill often). All said the whole place is great and I've enjoyed every stay regardless of bldg assignment and the general consensus is to make the high floor the priority.


----------



## rpluskota (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot on the clarity of the buildings...one more question if anyone knows. My kids passports just expired.  I know passports are not required but if anyone has traveled with children, what documentation do they require if they are all under 18? I didn't want to get new passports until we actually need them again.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 28, 2015)

rpluskota said:


> Thanks a lot on the clarity of the buildings...one more question if anyone knows. My kids passports just expired.  I know passports are not required but if anyone has traveled with children, what documentation do they require if they are all under 18? I didn't want to get new passports until we actually need them again.



I believe a copy of a Birth Certificate is the minimum recommended documentation for travel to/from US Territories with minors.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you. Please send more photos. I always like seeing actual photos from owners as opposed to the touched up photos Marriott puts on their site...

A couple of questions.....

We are set to travel there Christmas week 2015 (with two kids who will be ages 5 & 6)....

1.   How expensive are the restaurants on site (and at the adjoining resort) and in town?

2.  Where would one recommend taking off-site excursions?  Do any of these locations require passports?

3.  Is there a supervised kids center where kids can be left for a few hours to play with other kids?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Thank you. Please send more photos. I always like seeing actual photos from owners as opposed to the touched up photos Marriott puts on their site...
> 
> A couple of questions.....
> 
> ...



Have you checked out the Marriott Resort Photos/Videos Thread sticky? There are two sets of photos and one video of the property.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 28, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Have you checked out the Marriott Resort Photos/Videos Thread sticky? There are two sets of photos and one video of the property.



I checked that thread and do not see Frenchmans photos or videos?  I saw about three or four different lists in different post numbers but nothing for Frenchmans....maybe I just missed it?


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 28, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> I checked that thread and do not see Frenchmans photos or videos?  I saw about three or four different lists in different post numbers but nothing for Frenchmans....maybe I just missed it?



See post # 19 under Virgin Islands.  Its just above the Outside the US section.....that's likely what tripped you up.  Dioxide walking the technically correct line since it is a US Territory.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> See post # 19 under Virgin Islands.  Its just above the Outside the US section.....that's likely what tripped you up.  Dioxide walking the technically correct line since it is a US Territory.



I have laid out this list, along with the calendars and resort maps in similar ways as MVCI does on their website. They don't list the USVI property with the others, it is also listed outside of the domestic properties.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok...I see it now.  Thanks.


----------



## Fairwinds (Feb 28, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Thank you. Please send more photos. I always like seeing actual photos from owners as opposed to the touched up photos Marriott puts on their site...
> 
> A couple of questions.....
> 
> ...



.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223435&highlight=thomas


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 1, 2015)

For those of you who have travelled to this location:

Do you bring your own non-perishable foods (pack a suitcase with these items or a box) or do you just buy it while you are there? I would think that the prices at a supermarket are quite expensive.... But at the same time would rather not have to travel with a week's worth of foods (breakfast bars, cookies, pretzels, etc).


----------



## bazzap (Mar 1, 2015)

These links might give you some idea of recent 2014 local grocery prices to help you decide
http://www.vimovingcenter.com/cost_of_living/
http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/city_result.jsp?country=Us+Virgin+Islands&city=St+Thomas


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 1, 2015)

We don't but several folks we've made friends with over the years do bring food down. If there is a particular brand of something or maybe something that is not sold in every store then bring it. The food stores are well stocked in the USVI but they don't carry the variety of items you find in the mainland US.

We usually like to use sugar packets or cubes in our coffee when traveling. This year we couldn't find them so we had to buy a 1 lb bag. Last year we couldn't find salt & pepper shakers so this year we brought them. The supermarkets were flush with them this year.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 1, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> For those of you who have travelled to this location:
> 
> Do you bring your own non-perishable foods (pack a suitcase with these items or a box) or do you just buy it while you are there? I would think that the prices at a supermarket are quite expensive.... But at the same time would rather not have to travel with a week's worth of foods (breakfast bars, cookies, pretzels, etc).



Back when I was Platinum Delta Flyer I did because I could check three bags free, wife's, mine and one for food. Now I just buy there.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 1, 2015)

We always mail a couple boxes ahead of our arrival.  They will hold them for you in their storage room by the front  desk.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 1, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> We always mail a couple boxes ahead of our arrival.  They will hold them for you in their storage room by the front  desk.



Boxes of food?


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, not perishables, of course, also a box from Santa since we're there Christmas week.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 1, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> We always mail a couple boxes ahead of our arrival.  They will hold them for you in their storage room by the front  desk.



What types of items do you ship? How much does it cost to ship and how long in advance do you ship it? 

Also, we are going Christmas week 2015; how are things there? of course crowded... Are there activities, especially for kids ages 5 & 6? 

Thanks.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 1, 2015)

There are 16 of us, 4 are vegetarian.  About 2 weeks before we send things like peanut butter, sugar and sugar substitute, spaghetti sauce, napkins, crackers, snack food, etc also those laundry sheets that have detergent and fabric softener in them.  When we had babies, disposable diapers, baby food, etc. I don't know how long it takes to get there, but it always gets there before we do.  I don't recall the cost being anymore than shipping to other places in the US.  We used to have grocery delivery service stock the first couple days of perishables when the kids were toddlers so we didn't have to run out and get milk right away.  I don't know if they are still in business, however.

There are kids activities.  The resort is maxed out to capacity.  Christmas week is a fixed week so everyone is there. We've always been able to get beach and pool chairs.  They have a really fun family karaoke night and show a movie by the pool one night.  It's a great compact resort.  It feels smaller than it is.  There is a kids club.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 2, 2015)

Do you have access to the other (I believe adjoining) Marriott/RC properties while staying at the MVCI property in STT?  Would this access be available during Christmas (high peak) week?


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 3, 2015)

You have complete access to the amenities of Frenchman's  Reef and Morningstar Beach next door - pools, restaurants, spa,  tennis courts etc.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 3, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> You have complete access to the amenities of Frenchman's  Reef and Morningstar Beach next door - pools, restaurants, spa,  tennis courts etc.



Thank you.  I have read where many travelers are disappointed in the condition of Frenchman's Cove - stating that it looks cheap, worn and dated.  Looking at the photos of Frenchman's Reef/Morningstar resorts on the Marriott Website, those properties look fresh, modern and beautiful.  Is that not the case with the rooms and public spaces (including lobby) at Frenchman's Cove?


----------



## Janette (Mar 3, 2015)

I would say the opposite. FC is beautiful and updated and I have heard that some of the Reef rooms are not up to par. I have tummy issues so I prefer to eat my own food. We stayed almost four weeks this January. We checked two suitcases with food items and snorkeling gear. We carried on the clothes we need which aren't many. We actually brought 25 pounds of frozen meats. If you pack frozen food together, it stays frozen. We flew from Savannah to STT and the food was in the suitcase about 7 hours. We do buy veggies and dairy and a few staples there.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 3, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Thank you.  I have read where many travelers are disappointed in the condition of Frenchman's Cove - stating that it looks cheap, worn and dated.  Looking at the photos of Frenchman's Reef/Morningstar resorts on the Marriott Website, those properties look fresh, modern and beautiful.  Is that not the case with the rooms and public spaces (including lobby) at Frenchman's Cove?



One of the things to be careful of when reading reviews for Frenchman's Cove is that the reviewer is actually reviewing Frenchman's Reef. While you can get a room anywhere that is next up for refurb I would not describe the rooms at the Cove as cheap, worn or dated. The Reef just went through a multi-million dollar refurb. Unfortunately for the guests most of it was spent on the pools, lobby and spa. Many of the rooms over there are still a little tired.


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 3, 2015)

I just grabbed a week for the week before Christmas this year.  I am on the fence about taking the kids.  Is there a lot to do for a 5 year old and a 2 year old there?  The other place we had booked was Ocean Pointe for the same dates.  I haven't been to either so was wondering if we should wait for a year or two to go to St. Thomas and just take them to Ocean Pointe this year.  Thanks!


----------



## curbysplace (Mar 3, 2015)

rpluskota said:


> Thanks a lot on the clarity of the buildings...one more question if anyone knows. My kids passports just expired.  I know passports are not required but if anyone has traveled with children, what documentation do they require if they are all under 18? I didn't want to get new passports until we actually need them again.



You may want to check it out but I thought (in the past at least) an expired US passport would work.  It shows US Birth/citizenship regardless of its expiration. US State Dept would likely be a good place to start.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 3, 2015)

ScubaKat said:


> I just grabbed a week for the week before Christmas this year.  I am on the fence about taking the kids.  Is there a lot to do for a 5 year old and a 2 year old there?  The other place we had booked was Ocean Pointe for the same dates.  I haven't been to either so was wondering if we should wait for a year or two to go to St. Thomas and just take them to Ocean Pointe this year.  Thanks!



Not a lot for 2 year olds at either place. 5 year olds will have enough to do at either place. AVG HI/LO temp during your stay, 76/59 at OP and 85/74 at MFC. A lot warmer at MFC but not bad either place. 

Here is why I don't recommend Ocean Pointe in the winter, AVG record HI/LO temp at OP 88/28, at MFC 91/63. At 63 you can still enjoy the outdoors at MFC. At 28 all you can do is huddle inside at OP or shop for winter clothes at the Garden Mall.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 5, 2015)

How is cell phone service? Is it considered roaming or part of network?


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 5, 2015)

AT&T and Sprint are fine. Verizon is definitely roaming as are all the others as far as I know.


----------



## Phanatic (Mar 7, 2015)

So excited, we just booked 8 nights next year, first week of March.   It's actually split into two reservations, since i booked the first 5 nights two weeks ago and added 3 more nights today.   They should combine the reservation and we won't have to move, correct?


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 7, 2015)

Phanatic said:


> So excited, we just booked 8 nights next year, first week of March.   It's actually split into two reservations, since i booked the first 5 nights two weeks ago and added 3 more nights today.   They should combine the reservation and we won't have to move, correct?



Assuming same room size and view type was booked for both, that is usually the case.  Just make sure when they send you the pre-arrival email, that you mention that you have 2 ressie numbers and that you want them combined....then I would follow up via email a couple days later, just to make sure that it had been taken care of.


----------



## rpluskota (Mar 8, 2015)

I am behind on my planning for our trip at the end of the month and we received our pre arrival email which caused a few questions...hoping to get a little help from the MFC experts!!!! 

1-Is the BBQ beach party worthwhile?  We have a young family...so thought it may be a fun option at least on paper.

2-Does anyone carry the US airways CC--curious if they consider St.Thomas a flight that gets free baggage?(the website says domestic fares, so I am looking for any personal experience.  

3-Is the discounted Tidy Service worthwhile for the 125.00?

4-Are you limited to one parking spot, if we have two rental cars?

5-I am sure this question has been asked a hundred times, where does the shuttle go besides Frenchman's Reef?

6-I thought I read that there is a water taxi in front of the resort?  Where does it go?


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 8, 2015)

rpluskota said:


> I am behind on my planning for our trip at the end of the month and we received our pre arrival email which caused a few questions...hoping to get a little help from the MFC experts!!!!
> 
> 1-Is the BBQ beach party worthwhile?  We have a young family...so thought it may be a fun option at least on paper.
> 
> ...



The water taxi runs from the Reef dock to the Cove dock and then over to Amalie and back again. $6 PP each way,$12 RT, but you can only buy tickets at the Cove or the Reef. Land taxi's are the same price.


----------



## rpluskota (Mar 8, 2015)

I appreciate all the prompt answers....Thanks so much!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2015)

jimf41 said:


> AA gives you a free bag with their CC so I guess since the merger AA will honor it.



I am not sure that is the case. I have been reading up on this somewhat over on FlyerTalk because we have some upcoming US Airways flights but carry the AAdvantage credit card. There is currently no reciprocal benefits. Even if flying on a US Airways flight booked through the AA website will require paying the checked bag even if you carry the AAdvantage credit card. Until the airlines are flying under a single charter, I don't see that changing.

Though to possible clarify the situation, here is the offer on the US Airways credit card _"Enjoy your first bag checked free on eligible bags for you and up to 4 companions on domestic US Airways operated flights"_. I think that international flights already get a free checked bag, if not two. So I would suspect if one is carrying a US Airways credit card will have at least one free checked bag, whether international or domestic.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 8, 2015)

Where does the water taxi drop you off in CA?  Is there alot of things within walking distance?

How would this compare to driving our rental car over there and then just finding parking?

There will be three of us, so that's a $36 trip vs. taking a rental car for free?


----------



## rpluskota (Mar 8, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure that is the case. I have been reading up on this somewhat over on FlyerTalk because we have some upcoming US Airways flights but carry the AAdvantage credit card. There is currently no reciprocal benefits. Even if flying on a US Airways flight booked through the AA website will require paying the checked bag even if you carry the AAdvantage credit card. Until the airlines are flying under a single charter, I don't see that changing.
> 
> Though to possible clarify the situation, here is the offer on the US Airways credit card _"Enjoy your first bag checked free on eligible bags for you and up to 4 companions on domestic US Airways operated flights"_. I think that international flights already get a free checked bag, if not two. So I would suspect if one is carrying a US Airways credit card will have at least one free checked bag, whether international or domestic.



Dioxide, I agree with your first paragraph from what I read it is separate but it will soon change with the new combined CC (just got a mailing).  The challenge I am having is figuring out if they consider STT a domestic flight from a free bags perspective.  They have it broken up on their website as domestic & caribbean when showing what they charge for bags....it seems to be a pretty consistent question on flyer talk....I just haven't found the answer yet!


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 8, 2015)

The water taxi drops you off on the quay wall at the East end of town. Very convenient location where everything is within walking distance. I prefer to drive because the taxi is $12 PP round trip and I already pay for car. That said parking in town is/can be very difficult. I usually find something more toward the West end of town.

I prefer to walk to the Reef. There is a foot path between facilities so you don't go out on the road.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fairwinds said:


> The water taxi drops you off on the quay wall at the East end of town. Very convenient location where everything is within walking distance. I prefer to drive because the taxi is $12 PP round trip and I already pay for car. That said parking in town is/can be very difficult. I usually find something more toward the West end of town.
> 
> I prefer to walk to the Reef. There is a foot path between facilities so you don't go out on the road.



What is the "quay wall"?


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you!  With the winter we have had in the last 3 weeks a low of 28 doesn't sounds appealing at all!  Now to start keeping an eye out for tickets to STT for the end of the year. 



jimf41 said:


> Not a lot for 2 year olds at either place. 5 year olds will have enough to do at either place. AVG HI/LO temp during your stay, 76/59 at OP and 85/74 at MFC. A lot warmer at MFC but not bad either place.
> 
> Here is why I don't recommend Ocean Pointe in the winter, AVG record HI/LO temp at OP 88/28, at MFC 91/63. At 63 you can still enjoy the outdoors at MFC. At 28 all you can do is huddle inside at OP or shop for winter clothes at the Garden Mall.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 9, 2015)

It's like a pier but runs along the shore line rather than sticking out into the bay


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> What is the "quay wall"?



It's almost exactly like a henway.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2015)

such good info here...quick question.

taxi from airport to cove the best way?  or does everyone rent a car?  or is there a shuttle from airport to resort?


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 15, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> such good info here...quick question.
> 
> taxi from airport to cove the best way?  or does everyone rent a car?  or is there a shuttle from airport to resort?


There is no resort shuttle from the Airport to MFC.  We have always rented cars.  I don't drive on the left side of the road, but my sons always do.  Taxis are expensive.  They charge by the person and there are usually 14-16 of us when we go to St. Thomas.  If it were just 2 of us, I would use taxis.  I've never had a good experience with the rental car companies at the airport.  It always takes an hour or more for them to get the car to us.  We go during the holidays so that is probably a big part of the problem.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2015)

2 person taxi it is!  thank you.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of taxi's in STT, they are just too expensive and inconvenient. Coming from the airport there is no taxi for two. You are going to get into a big van or open air and wait till he fills it up. However if you plan on staying at the resort complex and not going out and about too much taxi's are a better deal.

Once you start visiting other beaches and eating outside the resort they are burdensome and a rental car is much  better IMO.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2015)

I personally plan on staying within the frenchmans complex myself.  My idea of a vacation is sitting in the sun drinking something extremely fruity and alcoholic from a coconut. =)


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 15, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> I personally plan on staying within the frenchmans complex myself.  My idea of a vacation is sitting in the sun drinking something extremely fruity and alcoholic from a coconut. =)



That's my idea of a vacation as well!  Sun, water, a good book and a drink.  If you get bored, take the free shuttle to Frenchman's Reef for a different view.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 15, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> I personally plan on staying within the frenchmans complex myself.  My idea of a vacation is sitting in the sun drinking something extremely fruity and alcoholic from a coconut. =)



If that's the case then make sure you bring a good size travel mug. Happy hour is every day from 4-7 but they give you two drinks for the price of one. It's hot down there and the second one always melts before I get to it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 16, 2015)

jimf41 said:


> If that's the case then make sure you bring a good size travel mug. Happy hour is every day from 4-7 but they give you two drinks for the price of one. It's hot down there and the second one always melts before I get to it.



doesnt everyone have their own bubba keg?


----------



## Wally3433 (Apr 16, 2015)

love those bubba kegs


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 16, 2015)

Are you able to walk between the Timeshare and the Marriott Resort?


----------



## Fairwinds (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, there is a path where you don't have to go out on the road. It's at the south end opposite the entrance half way down the hill.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 16, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Are you able to walk between the Timeshare and the Marriott Resort?



Yes, you can walk from the Cove to the Reef and over to Morningstar. A lot of folks do it every day for exercise. I prefer sitting in a lounge chair under a grape tree and watching the young ladies do their yoga routines on surfboards while I'm having my morning coffee.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 16, 2015)

How are the on-site restaurants at the Frenchmans Cove and the Marriott hotels (quality, variety, service and price-wise) if one does not want to go off-site to dine (lunch or dinner) during their stay?


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't imagine spending a week at any Marriott resort/hotel and eating just their food. The burger at the Cove is good. I'm sure it's the same at the Reef and Coco Joe's. The bar at Havana Blue has a great burger but it's $20 and doesn't come with fries.

The breakfast buffet at the Cove is good but I can't usually eat $20 worth of breakfast. The one at the Reef is $23 and not as good IMO. Coco Joe's is ala carte and is pretty good and your right on the beach. The dinners at the Sunset Grille at the Reef are decent but sometimes the wait between servings is lengthy.

Those are the only things I've tried in the resort or hotels recently. We cook in or go out most of the time. The restaurant selection in the area is excellent.

Do not go to the Cove BBQ unless your from the moon and have never had a BBQ anything in your life. Do not go to the all you can eat seafood fest at Coco Joe's. There's a reason they let you have all you eat and still make a profit. I'm generally not a big fan of Marriott food so maybe someone else will chime in with better comments.


----------



## petenkari (May 18, 2015)

*Food*

We will be spending a week at the Cove in June.  This will be our first time at this property.  We usually pack the non-perishables and buy the rest there.  Is there a grocery store between the airport and the resort, or close by the resort?  We will have a rental car while we are there.  Thanks


----------



## jimf41 (May 18, 2015)

When you pass the main harbor you'll make a right to the resort. When you come to the 2nd TL you'll have a Pueblo, Kmart amnd Fruit Bowl on the left. They all sell groceries. Go thru the 2nd TL and you'll have the Havensite mall on your right. This where most of the cruise ships dock. In there is a place called Gourmet Galley. It is a little more upscale and has everything you'ld find in a supermarket plus liquor & wine.


----------



## petenkari (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Jim.  Love your pictures, thanks for taking the time to post them for everyone!

Kari


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 21, 2015)

jimf41 said:


> When you pass the main harbor you'll make a right to the resort. When you come to the 2nd TL you'll have a Pueblo, Kmart amnd Fruit Bowl on the left. They all sell groceries. Go thru the 2nd TL and you'll have the Havensite mall on your right. This where most of the cruise ships dock. In there is a place called Gourmet Galley. It is a little more upscale and has everything you'ld find in a supermarket plus liquor & wine.



How expensive are the supermarkets? Do people generally pack or ship non-perishables?  We are going for a week over Xmas and do not want to spend an arm and a leg on basic groceries (breakfast items, snacks).


----------



## jimf41 (May 21, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> How expensive are the supermarkets? Do people generally pack or ship non-perishables?  We are going for a week over Xmas and do not want to spend an arm and a leg on basic groceries (breakfast items, snacks).



I know people that pack food and lug it down and I know people that don't. If you have to have a specific brand of something say Hienz ketchup then bring it down because they might only have Hunts ketchup that week. We pack stuff that's light and hard to get like our own coffee, Splenda and things like that. Otherwise I wouldn't recommend bringing your own groceries. 

Will all the wives that would like to cook while on vacation please stand up now. Don't be shy I know there are more than two of you.

If you are from the NY metro area neither the grocery prices nor the restaurant prices will seem outrageous to you.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 12, 2015)

The pre-arrival questionnaire did not  allow us to make a request for a specific building.  It just said pretty much that we would have to accept whatever we got since we're not owners. Does anyone have an email address we could use to  make a request?


----------

